# How to: Record your desktop just with ffmpeg



## Deleted member 58914 (Oct 25, 2019)

The command I had been using to record my desktop and which may be useful to someone wanting to do the same is the following. You will need to have ffmpeg installed.

Record your desktop with:

```
ffmpeg -video_size 1366x768 -framerate 25 -f x11grab -i :0.0 OUTPUTFILENAME.mp4
```

"video_size" is your display size.
"-framerate" is self explanative
"-f x11grab" is the ffmpeg command
"-i": allows you to select what area will be recorded. 0.0 is entire area.
Last it will be the name of your file and format.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 25, 2019)

It's worth mentioning that *x11grab* must be enabled while building multimedia/ffmpeg. By default (and therefore in the packages) it's not.


----------



## Deleted member 58914 (Oct 25, 2019)

Ah, that is something I did not knew. I was lucky for it having just worked in my case then. Thanks for the hint Beastie.


----------



## aragats (Oct 25, 2019)

This topic was already discussed in another thread, and we came up with this script.


----------



## Deleted member 58914 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hum, interesting; it uses the mouse buttons to define the recording area. I think it is a bit more advanced though, yet it all executes with a simple call to a bash file. Good job in my opinion, remembers me of when I am programming python scripts.


----------



## scottro (Oct 26, 2019)

Just for the record, though I'm  guessing you know this and are doing it deliberately, it's considered somewhat arrogant  to use san when talking about yourself.   I think most of us, when learning, do it a few times by mistake, and of course, my wife calls herself sama, but she's that type of person.


----------



## Deleted member 58914 (Oct 26, 2019)

Thanks for taking the time to warn me about this scottro ^^ Yes, I am using on purpose. It is not actually my name, but the name of an anime series. In english i guess the name is “miss vampire who lives in my neighborhood”. I like its strange vampire main character because she is polite in contrast to her friend, and that is what I try to be.

Your wife seems to be a person with a good sense of humor, sama is a higher degree of respect than san.


----------



## scottro (Oct 26, 2019)

No, just a sense of arrogance. (That's unfair, we're both pretty old but retain fairly youthful humor)

And she is funny.  And  your name is a cool name.


----------

